# Waldhessen - Pur am 21. Mai 2006



## 520exc-racing (29. März 2006)

Hallo Gemeinde!!
Passt nicht 100% in diesen Bereich, aber ist aus Erfahrung einen Besuch wert. Schaut mal rein und kommt vorbei.

Am Sonntag den 21. Mai 2006 um 10 Uhr. Start und Ziel am Sportplatz des TSV Machtlos.

Die Strecke wird bis auf kleine Abweichungen die vom letzten Jahr sein. Der Start-/Zielbereich wird am Sportplatz des TSV Machtlos sein. Damit werden wir dann alles wieder dichter beieinander haben.

Erstmalig wird es ein Rahmenprogramm geben. Auf die Besucher warten viele Überraschungen :

* Fahrrad Basar
* Vorführung der Jazz Tanz Gruppe Ronshausen
* Vorführung der Einrad Abteilung des RV Germania
* Spiel und Spaß für Jedermann

Wir bieten 3 Streckenlängen an:

1. Eine "Schnupperrunde", diese ist ca. 15km lang und hat etwas über 300hm.
2. Die Normaldistanz, diese ist ca. 44km lang und hat etwas über 900hm.
3. Die Langdistanz, dass heisst die Normaldistanz zweimal durchfahren. Also ca. 88km mit etwas über 1800hm.

Die Schnupperrunde kann jeder fahren, der ein bischen Fitness besitzt. Sie ist für alle gedacht, die sich nur ab und zu auf das Bike setzen, sowie für Kids und Jugendliche, die mal reinschnuppern wollen.

Zu den anderen Strecken ist zu sagen, 44/88 km können verdammt lang sein. Es erwarten euch knackige Anstiege, der ein oder andere wird sein Rad an die Hand nehmen müssen.


Startgebühren bei Voranmeldung bis 17.05.2006/24 Uhr

* Schnupperrunde: Erwachsene 8 EUR, bis 18 Jahre 5 EUR, zzgl. 5 EUR Pfand für Startnummer.
* Normal-/Langdistanz: Erwachsene 13 EUR, bis 18 Jahre 10 EUR, zzgl. 5 EUR Pfand für Startnummer.

Startgebühren bei Nachmeldungen bis 21.05.2006 bis 8.30 Uhr

* Schnupperrunde: Erwachsene 11 EUR, bis 18 Jahre 8 EUR, zzgl. 5 EUR Pfand für Startnummer.
* Normal-/Langdistanz: Erwachsene 18 EUR, bis 18 Jahre 15 EUR, zzgl. 5 EUR Pfand für Startnummer.


http://www.rvgermania05ronshausen.de/renninfos.htm


----------



## mauntenbeiker (30. März 2006)

...obwohl ich nicht weit entfernt wohne, höre ich zum ersten mal von diesem event.

wieviele starter waren es denn letztes jahr?

gibt es "alte" ergebnisslisten im www?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 520exc-racing (30. März 2006)

Hallo,

schau mal unter:
http://www.rvgermania05ronshausen.de/seite5.htm

Anzahl der Teilnehmer kann ich nicht sagen  , war in 2005 keine "große" Veranstaltung. Aber dafür gut organisiert, gute Mischung bei der Streckenauswahl und ein streßfreies (außer man macht sich selbst welchen  ) miteinander.  

Gruß

Tom


----------



## mauntenbeiker (30. März 2006)

...also wenn ich die ergebnisliste von 2005 richtig deute, waren es genau *47* starter + 11 schnupperteilnehmer - das ist ausbaufähig... 

bin vieleicht trotzdem dabei - endlich mal `nen mara ohne stau


----------



## 520exc-racing (30. März 2006)

Also wie schon gesagt, war keine große Geschichte, allerdings waren es schon einige mehr. Alle, die nicht ins Ziel gekommen sind bzw. trotz Meldung für die große Runde nur eine gefahren sind, sind natürlich nicht in der Liste. So auch ich, da wir leider aufgrund technischen irreparabelen Defektes schon Ende der ersten Runde "aufgeben" mußten. Hat aber nichtsdestotrotz riesig Spaß gemacht.

Gruß

Tom


----------



## 520exc-racing (17. Mai 2006)

So,

nicht vergessen, am Sonntag geht es los. Nachmeldung vor Ort ist natürlich wie immer möglich. Übrigens sind es aktuell ca. 110 Anmeldungen

Gruß

Tom


----------



## calpin (18. Mai 2006)

520exc-racing schrieb:
			
		

> So,
> 
> nicht vergessen, am Sonntag geht es los. Nachmeldung vor Ort ist natürlich wie immer möglich. Übrigens sind es aktuell ca. 110 Anmeldungen
> 
> ...




Verdammt! Und ich kann nicht kommen.
Gibt es die Strecke vielleicht als GPS-Track oder ist jemand so nett und stellt die aufgezeichnete Strecke zur Verfügung?? Das wäre echt klasse!!
Viele Grüße
Mario
(der den Kellerwald-Bikemarathon aufgezeichnet hat  )


----------



## 520exc-racing (19. Mai 2006)

Schade das du nicht kommen kannst.  
Ich hatte vor das Rennen aufzuzeichnen. Wenn alles klappt stell ich sie zur Verfügung.  

Tom


----------



## Adrenalino (20. Mai 2006)

Oh Mann.......ich kann nur hoffen daß die Strecke einigermaßen matschresistent ist! Bei dem regen der heute runter gekommen ist.....vielleicht schaut ja einer von euch nochmal rein und kann nen kleinen Wetterbericht abgeben? Hier ( nahe FFM ) regnet es seit heute vormittag ohne Ende.
Bin trotzdem gespannt auf den Mara.


----------



## mauntenbeiker (20. Mai 2006)

...also hier im werra-meißner-kreis hat es auch den ganzen tag geregnet und eben ist noch ein heftiges unwetter mit starkregen und hagel durchgezogen.

...es liegen jedemenge äste auf den straßen... 

ich bin morgen leider, aus gesundheitlichen gründen, nicht dabei - hoffe aber, dass der veranstalter morgen früh die strecke noch mal abfährt um zumindestens die *großen* bäume aus dem weg zu räumen... 

na ja - jedenfalls würde ich `nen reifen mit etwas mehr profil wählen. 

viel spaß...


----------



## Adrenalino (21. Mai 2006)

Will hier mal ein Lob für dieses kleine aber tolle Event loswerden! 

Nette Veranstaltung, sehr familiär, alle waren sehr rührig. Die Strecke wäre im trockenen Zustand obergeil ( viele Trails ) so war es heute schlicht      ....naja, dafür könnt ihr ja nix.

Hoffentlich bleibt die Veranstaltung so klein, denn wann sonst kommt ein Hobbyfahrer wie ich in den Genuß eines 4ten Platzes seiner Altersklasse????   

Weiter so!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## calpin (30. Mai 2006)

520exc-racing schrieb:
			
		

> Schade das du nicht kommen kannst.
> Ich hatte vor das Rennen aufzuzeichnen. Wenn alles klappt stell ich sie zur Verfügung.
> 
> Tom


und hast du??? ich faends klasse, wenn du mir die Daten zur Verfügung stellen wuerdest....
Gruß
Mario


----------



## 520exc-racing (30. Mai 2006)

Hallo,
mea culpa, hatte gehofft das keiner fragt.   Ich Oberspezialist hab mein Gerät zwar dabei gehabt, aber irgendwie was falsch eingestellt gehabt. Erst hatte ich ewig lange überhaupt keinen Empfang und dann hatte ich auch noch einen alten track drauf, den ich noch löschen müsste.  Also kurz gesagt, ich habe Mist gebaut   Keine Aufzeichnung. Tut mir Leid, beim nächsten Mal passe ich besser auf.  

Tom


----------

